
Bay Area tech company caught paying imported workers $1.21 per hour - uladzislau
http://www.engadget.com/2014/10/23/efi-underpaying-workers/?
======
gamechangr
Hey, I've seen this article maybe 5 times on HN in the last couple days.

This one was from three days ago with 84 comments. You should search for this
comment thread and add your thoughts to it!

Bay Area tech company caught paying imported workers $1.21 per hour
(engadget.com) 101 points by akerl_ 2 days ago | flag | 84 comments

~~~
jacquesm
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8498341](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8498341)

